# Gan vs S vs RS, ride quality?



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

Anyone compared the various versions of the Gan? My understanding is that as you move up the range, they get both lighter and stiffer, but how noticeable is it? Ride quality?

I'm currently looking at a basic Gan, which I've test ridden and enjoyed a lot, especially coming from a Rokh, but wondering whether going up to an S (or RS) is worth looking into.


----------



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

Just to answer my own question ...

Ended up getting an RS. Have ridden it on the same 30 km loop as I did with a basic Gan, though a few weeks apart. Wheels/tyres (Zonda) were the same (mine).

Ride is similar in the sense that you're riding the same basic frame. But RS is definitely lighter and snappier. I was concerned that it might be too racing-bike stiff, which could translate to increased harshness, but it doesn't seem to be the case. Presumably the S is somewhere between the two.

Having said all that though, I wouldn't turn my nose up at a basic Gan, especially for the price.


----------

